# my name is syd...and i am a detailing addict



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

greets all  thought i would start my own post as i have jumped on another post and did not want to hijack it   viewtopic.php?f=2&t=119816

greetings all  been in the background lurking lol, only got the TT 3 weeks ago, and been reading anything to do with the mk1 TT  
i am a detailing nut from over @ http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/index.php and the car is in a show and shine comp tomorrow (my 1st ever comp) will be putting up a full post on the work gone into the car... a bit of a taster

Well got the new TT home and was itching to make a start



















this was looking a bit sorry for it's self



















p21 metal polish and fine wire wool later










Bling Bling










next wheel off, hate this bit, messy and bloody hard work










not good










full arsenal of wheel brushes and Meguiars Wheel Brightener gave me this










2 coats of Chemical Guys jet SEAL 109 (love this stuff on wheels ) Did not bother with the Meguiars High Gloss Tyre Protection Gel as the wheels will be coming off again soon when i get the spacers










Next was this mess










tar- mud- salt ....all making a mess

good wash down with Meguiars All Purpose Cleaner left for five mins and then a bucket with Meguiars All Purpose Cleaner and hot water and using a Black Wheel ShMitt gave me this










clean but not got rid of the tar spots... the weapon of choice.... a favourite tar remover of mine, spray on leave for 5mins and rub with an old cloth










gave me this




























all plastic dressed with 303 Aerospace Protectant wheel back on and that little lot took over 4hrs, only another 3 wheels to go
things have moved on a bit since i did this post over @ detailingworld... 3weeks = spacers-19' rs4s..on order -new alpine head unit- painted calipers....wak box and the car bodywork is looking stunning 
hope i am ok to post this, will put my full post in your TT Show & Shine section 
UPDATE
just got these of my camera from tonights final shakedown before the show tomorrow...love this 1st pic


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Morning Syd,

Car looks great in those photo's can wait to see it when I come over to yours re the Wak Box.

Good luck in the competition today.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

cheers jon, got your pm, will get back to you tonight or next day, free most evenings, it will not take long to do... looking forward to seeing your car as well


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. 

A lot of hard work, but wonderful results Syd. Hope the show and shine goes well.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Isn't that a spot on the brake caliper ?? 

Nice job mate - hope all goes well at the Show and Shine 8)


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

aidb said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> A lot of hard work, but wonderful results Syd. Hope the show and shine goes well.


not bad................................................1st [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> aidb said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the forum.
> ...


Waaahahaha - RESULT !! 8) 8)

Congrats mate - that's brill. What did you get ?....a trophy, certificate or anything ?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

got a trophy and also was blown away with extra prize... a pot of Supernatural by Dodo Juice wax    :lol:    
a few pics, as i said will do a full post,





































thanks for looking


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

great finish


----------



## Audi Gorebridge (Feb 3, 2008)

Loving your work. Well done, will it be at Rockingham.

Cheers


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi and Welcome.

I must say i thought i spent a lot of time detailing but i must admit its Looks Great.

Oh and loving the colour too.... :wink:

Well done
Bobski


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Syd,

How come the car looks blue but the inner wheel arch looks white, other than that extreemly shinny! Well done for winning.

Hope to see it in the flesh at Rockingham.

Stu.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

SVStu said:


> Syd,
> 
> How come the car looks blue but the inner wheel arch looks white, other than that extremely shinny! Well done for winning.
> 
> ...


just the camera flash m8... now be gentle, i am a newbee    but what is this.. Rockingham... everybody keeps asking :?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Did you mean to paint the pin on the caliper or did you do a bit of it by accident and thought f*ck it il paint it all?

Come on you can tell us... :wink:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

qooqiiu said:


> Did you mean to paint the pin on the caliper or did you do a bit of it by accident and thought f*ck it il paint it all?
> 
> Come on you can tell us... :wink:


you got me fair n square guv 

would have taken the pin off but my lack of knowledge on such things prevented it, so i went for the full paint look


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

bigsyd said:


> SVStu said:
> 
> 
> > Syd,
> ...


Congrats on the win. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Regarding Rockingham:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/eventt08.php

Show & shine event too, but you may have to join the TTOC to participate. :wink:


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Syd,

I was just curious about the inner arch colour, saves me going home and cleaning the 7 years of crud off mine to see if its white!

Rockingham (as you can see from the above link) is the TT owners club meet, lots of stalls to spend money on shinny things for car 

I've had the TT for 2 years but this will be my first event and first (novice) track day in a car, done a few on the motorbike tho!

Get yourself along if you can. Stu.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

SVStu said:


> Syd,
> 
> I was just curious about the inner arch colour, saves me going home and cleaning the 7 years of crud off mine to see if its white!
> 
> ...


cheers on info m8 about Rockingham , bit short notice for me now to get things sorted, but me n the wife will deffo be there next year (presume it is every year
the inner arch colour is the same as the car, it was just the flash that makes it look white , only took about an hr to do the arch, well worth it when you have open spoke wheels 8)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Hi Syd nice work and very satisfying

PS Do you drink the lager shandy or have you found a secret for cleaning the wheels :wink:  8)


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

DXN said:


> Hi Syd nice work and very satisfying
> 
> PS Do you drink the lager shandy or have you found a secret for cleaning the wheels :wink:  8)


DAM....busted again, that pic haunts me lol


----------

